# Max Payne cheats on Mac



## luismsm (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi there, I just purchased Max Payne for Mac. I was looking for cheats for it and i found that if you hold Option +D when opening it and then, click on the picture of MP you'll be able to chceck a box for DEVELOPER MODE. However, then during gametime you are suposed to press F12 to introduce the codes (this is the eject button though and that's what it does...
Does anybody out there knows about the right way to introduce the cheat codes for Max payne. I have an iBook, G3.

LUIS

PS. Thanks in advance.


----------



## a2daj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hit the fn key in the lower left corner while hitting F12.


----------



## Arden (Aug 15, 2003)

Cheaters never win.

What am I saying, I cheat all the time in computer games.

Damn...


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 16, 2003)

how is max payne?, it looks really fun but i would be worried about replay value, since it doesnt have mutliplayer


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

Well, I tried playing it at my friend's house, but I didn't get very far because I died due to the distracting developer's mode information that kept popping up.  I decided to give it up and play Red Faction.

Play it without dev mode enabled, and you should really enjoy it.


----------



## luismsm (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi,

MP is an awesome game. It doesn't matter if it doesn't have multiplayer. You can experience a great story in the streets of NYC in the fugitive level. Then , when complete and when you are familiar with it, you go ahead with the harder levels and then is when your skills pay off. Needless to say, the bullet time feature like the matrix, slow motion etc is amazing and very useful...I recommend this game. It keeps you going until you finish and then to start it all over... The comics are awesome too filling in the story line. That the only cons when repeating but you can skip them....I hope this was useful. Buy it, now it's only $19 in the Apple store


----------



## Trip (Aug 23, 2003)

I just got it, and I must say: why are developers making games so hard these days?!?!?!

I don't plan to cheat with Max Payne, yet, but It's really hard to do! I guess I just suck.  But it's a fun game!


----------



## Arden (Aug 23, 2003)

Trip, did you ever play arcade games, like in an actual arcade?  Remember how hard those were?  That was to get you to keep playing, so you wouldn't just finish it in 2 hours and never play again.

Unfortunately, modern computer game makers have shied away from this; games these days are beatable in a few long sittings.  What happens when you play a game's single-player mode all the way through?  You move on to multiplayer.  What happens when the game doesn't have multiplayer, like Oni?  You move on.  You should welcome the difficulty level for a game like that, as it will keep you playing for longer.

Now, if you keep dying in the same spot, that's annoying.


----------



## Trip (Aug 23, 2003)

That's what I mean, I keep dying by the exact same guy in the exact same area. The stupid thing is this last time I died I killed him at the exact same time. So we both died. 

Hehe, it sucked. But I've gotten pretty far into the game now (not really) and I like it a lot.


----------



## Arden (Aug 24, 2003)

Well, analyze your strategy and try something new.  Maybe throw a grenade at him before you start shooting, if you have one.  Or go around him; does Max Payne encourage stealth, or is that just Deus Ex?


----------



## iCan (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi,

I have been trying to enter the bloody Developer mode (option +D) and it seems to be the hardest thing in the game...
Is there a secret to do it? OMG, pls help me with that!!! I am becoming desperate!!! LOL
Seriously, I have been trying for over an hour now... I keep option+D pressed all the time when I double click the game icon, then a windows appears for the initial settings and then I keep the keys down and click play... I have tried to press the keys after that as well and I have tried it all... do you guys know if there is anything else I could do??? 
Thanks a lot in advance for your help!!!


----------

